# Permanent Resident visa on expired passport



## vjk (Nov 21, 2013)

Dear all,

I have a Permanent Resident visa to Australia that was issued earlier this year. My passport that is linked to my visa has expired and I have got a new one after renewal. 

I'm planning to make my first entry soon. Please let me know whether I am permitted to travel with my Permanent Resident visa still on my old expired passport? Or, is mandatory to have my Permanent Resident e-visa transferred to new/current passport for travelling to Australia? :confused2:

Thanks very much.


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

Couldn't you call DIBP and ask?

I know you find a lot of info in these forums but I sincerely think you should just call


----------



## vjk (Nov 21, 2013)

gunflame said:


> Couldn't you call DIBP and ask?
> 
> I know you find a lot of info in these forums but I sincerely think you should just call


Sure. I'm planning to do that too. Will share the information that I get from there.
I posted the question here to learn from members' experience/knowledge.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

vjk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a Permanent Resident visa to Australia that was issued earlier this year. My passport that is linked to my visa has expired and I have got a new one after renewal.
> 
> ...


I may be speculating but this is what I think:

1) On your new passport (last page), do you see any line that states "old PPT has valid visa" or something similar? (I had this statement on my new Passport when I had a valid HK visa on old passport)

2) AU - you no longer need stamping on passport i believe. As long as your passport was ACTIVE when Visa was granted you should be fine given that you will be carrying the letter from DIAC.

Let me know how it goes. Good Luck !


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

fill form 929 send to co with scanned copy of old and new passport, they will update the details


----------



## vjk (Nov 21, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> fill form 929 send to co with scanned copy of old and new passport, they will update the details


Done that already in last week of September and I'm still waiting for the system (VEVO) to reflect the new passport association with visa. Is this nomal processing time for passport details update? :confused2:

BTW I tried calling up high commission too (three times today), and every time I had to wait for more 15 minutes and ultimately hang up.


----------

